# Obscure Non-Classical Groups (Rock or Metal)



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Name some bands that are not popular for one reason or another that you enjoy. Koyaanisqatsy is by far the best group I've heard that faiiled for one reason or another. Only making one cd I guess didn't help them along with their style or rock music. Instrumental metal with classical influences.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Brainbombs, although listening to them might get you on some government list.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Kayak, Dutch progressive rock band active since the early seventies. Amazing band, in my top 10 of all time. Best album: Merlin, Bard of the Unseen.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Hundreds of "obscure" bands have come to light since the advent of the internet. My tastes lean towards progressive rock. Esoteric Records has reissued a ton of albums in recent years. Neoshredder, you might want to check Laser's Edge online store. They carry a lot of progressive metal type material. Wayside Music is another great online store for obscure prog rock & jazz. It's owned by Steve Feigenbaum, founder of Cuneiform Records.

There are also a bunch of sites devoted to progressive rock such as Progarchives, Sea Of Tranquility, Prognosis, Progressive Ears Forum, Gibraltar Encyclopedia Of Progressive Rock, and Ground And Sky.


----------

